

Hands On: New Cool-er E-Book Reader Turns Up the Heat - edw519
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/05/cool-er-e-book-reader-turns-up-the-heat/

======
rgrieselhuber
Looks like a neat little device but it's overpriced when compared with the
Kindle.

I want a Kindle but I also want some better competition to Amazon's offering.
Any serious competitor is going to have to figure out a way to disrupt the
ENORMOUS content distribution advantage that Amazon has, short of something
illegal.

And a 1GB storage slot? Give me a break.

~~~
nop
I'm not sure why you are opposed to the 1GB of storage, a book is fairly
small.

My to-read folder on this computer has 248 pdfs in it most of which are
academic papers a few (maybe 10 or so) are books. Even a 500 page imagescan of
a book is 63 megs.

I found a bibliography of cryptography on a university page (I think it was
MIT or Berkley) a while back which was 700mb over about 2 728 pdfs large.

I wouldn't be so worried about 1GB, the amount of dead trees you can fit on
there will keep you busy for months. Unless I guess you want to have massive
amounts of audio books but then I'd wonder why you wouldn't just get an iPod
instead.

------
scorpioxy
They want to launch an AppStore for an e-book reader? I am not sure this is a
good idea. The refresh rate is a killer for most visual applications and the
battery life kills the others.

I wonder what kind of apps they're hoping for?

------
ryanwaggoner
Interesting until I got to the price: $250, with no built-in storage or
wireless. No thanks; I'll the extra $109 and get a Kindle.

~~~
zcrar70
This mightn't be interesting to US readers, but here in Europe, where there is
no Kindle, it actually sounds quite a lot more compelling.

The most widely available reader on sale here is Sony's at around 250GBP, so
something costing 80GBP less for similar functionality sounds quite enticing.

